# too much olive oil in bath?



## ludo_love (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello! I've had my little man for just over a week, he's 7 weeks old. He was just starting to quill when i picked him up at 6 weeks old, but now he is quilling pretty bad. Poor lil guy seemed rather cranky and uncomfortable and I read that you can give them a warm bath with a little bit of oatmeal and olive oil in the water to help soften/soothe their skin. So I just did this but now his quills are super shiny and I'm worried maybe I got a little too much olive oil in the water (I just did a little splash). If so is this a big issue or should I do anything?


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

I think I may have gone a bit over board with mine and vegetable oil during a bath too. His quills were very shiny and I thought the same as you, but if anything, he felt better the following days. I think your little one will be fine, as long as he's not slipping and sliding in your hands.


----------



## ludo_love (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok thank you! I figured but I just wanted to make sure : )


----------

